# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kaupunkibussit-harrastajaryhmä

## Bussiterminaali

Meidän harrastajaryhmämme on muuttamassa toimintaansa avoimemmaksi ja julkisemmaksi. Työpöydällä on yhdistyksen perustaminen linja-autojemme säilymisen edistämiseksi ja yhdistykseen tullaan ottamaan asiasta kiinnostuneita jäseniksi.

Ajankohtaisia asioita meidän ryhmän fb-sivuilta:
https://facebook.com/Kaupunkibussit-1399058260393471/

Perustietoa autoistamme ja lisää toiminnasta nettisivuilta:
http://btx.fi/bussit/index.php

----------

